# Clown plecostomus



## baby_dragon (Mar 12, 2003)

Hey everyone. I just bought a clown pleco today.. he's just hiding in the corner though... But that's okay. I'd be shy too if I were him. when I bought my other sailfin pleco (jaws) 6 months ago, he was 2 inches and hid in the corner for 3 or 4 days, now he swims around in front of me, sometimes follows me around the tank! He's 8 inches now. The clown (nameless) is 2.5. Maybe he'll grow up huge too? Or do they only grow to be relatively small? They are both in a 33 gal with 4 angelfish, 5 mollies (2 black, 1 silver, 1 marble, 1 baloon), 2 guppies, and 2 neon tetras. But they're going to be moving to my 150 gal in 2 weeks.. it's still being cycled. In there will be a silver arowana (I'm thinking 2-3 of them, but just one to start), and perhaps a couple oscars or convicts. who knows, I still need ideas for tankmates though, if anyone has kept arowana with any fish, let me know. Also, I'm going to be getting rid of my angels, they are getting too big for a livebearers-breding tank! my guppies will be born any day now... anyone else breed fish? I'm going to be breeding bettas again next week.

Also, does anybody know what kind of pleco this is? :


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Congrats on your new purchase









I have a clown pleco too, and I really like the little bugger. He started sucking on drift wood without half an hour after release, and is pretty active nowadays (three months later).
Funny thing: he's actually not really swimming, like my common pleco's do, but it looks more like he's hopping around on the gravel








Clowns will get about 4" in size when mature.

Here's a pic of clown, who is about 2" in size (note the size difference with the sailfin pleco to the left):









He loves shrimps, algae tablets, feeder leftovers, and I guess basically anything he finds when cruising, eeeh hopping through his tank.
I heard they extract certain chemicals or traces from bog wood, and need that to remain healthy, so a couple of pieces of wood are absolutely necessary for his well-being!!!

As for a name: I'd call him Pennywise







(or Ronald McDonald







)

I don't know what species the other one is: check out *www.planetcatfish.com* or *www.scotcat.com*!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I think you should name it Dean


----------



## baby_dragon (Mar 12, 2003)

wow they are tiny compared to other plecos! I'm wondering if the sailfin grows about the same as the common now, because I'd love to have a huge guy. I think they are beautiful, well... maybe they're just so ugly they appear to be. Whatever... He's still hiding in he same spot. I think he stayed there all nite.. I'm getting discouraged.







I feed my sailfin lettuce occasionally, and he loves it. I've never seen him eat that savagely in he whole time I've owned him. Pennywise is nice. Now he's got a name. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

A handy Sailfin plec link
A handy Banded peckoltia link
A handy clown plec link


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I would call him NORMAN. Looks like a Norman.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice pleco youhave..name him innes


----------



## giovanni82 (Jan 29, 2003)

If I ever get a Clown Pleco, I'd name him Krusty :biggrin:


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Innes said:


> A handy Clown plec link


 Hey Innes, I don't want the an ass, but this link is about a different species, quite similar looking to the Clown Pleco, though.

The Latin name for Clown Pleco is Panaqolus maccus...


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Innes said:


> A handy Sailfin plec link
> A handy Banded peckoltia link
> A handy clown plec link


Judazzz - happy now?



baby_dragon said:


> Pennywise is nice. Now he's got a name. Thanks for the suggestion!


You named it pennywise?



thePACK said:


> very nice pleco you have..name him Innes


A very nice name, sounds sexy


----------



## baby_dragon (Mar 12, 2003)

Yep. Pennywise. Do you want to name a fish? How about one of my angels? I'll reserve the biggest one's name for you.








thanks for the links


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Innes said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > A handy Sailfin plec link
> ...


 Extremely happy


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

baby_dragon said:


> Do you want to name a fish? How about one of my angels? I'll reserve the biggest one's name for you.


 how about Phillip?


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Name it skittles, by the way are you putting all your fish in with your arowana wont they get eaten>?


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

whats the name of the clown from Steven King's It? Or you could name it bozo.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

FeederFish33 said:


> whats the name of the clown from Steven King's It?


 Like suggested before: Pennywise


----------



## Sparkley4Sho (Apr 5, 2003)

name it Spanky!!!! yea!! that's the coolest!!!


----------

